# Space marines vs Necrons



## jack

how do i beat a necron army with a space marine army in a thousand pt game

i hav a space marine captain wi power sword
10 termies sergeant has power sword
2xtactical squad wi flamer and missile launcher
2xdreadnought with multimelta and power fist

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## darklove

You should take Lascannons and Assault Cannons - Las to take out Monoliths and C'tan and the rending power of Assault Cannons to take down lots of Warriors from long range.
If you can, don't take the multi-melta on the dreds because it does very little to Necrons - the same as above would be better.


----------



## BrainFreeze

In a 1k point game you shouldnt see a C'tan, though if you do all you have to do is focus on killing the warriors and they will phase out very quickly.


----------



## darklove

BrainFreeze said:


> In a 1k point game you shouldnt see a C'tan, though if you do all you have to do is focus on killing the warriors and they will phase out very quickly.


Phase Out should never be your main objective because it is very unlikely to happen. Seriously.

A C'tan will eat your army and there will be almost nothing you can do about it at 1k. if you let it have its way.

Play the mission, that is the only way to win.

Kill point game: take out Destroyers and C'tan first for quick points.
Objective games: keep your troop units protected while they move towards objectives, don't bunch up too much though, and fire at Monoliths and Warriors (but only ones that are near objectives).


----------



## Someguy

That's a pretty good army for using against necrons actually. Necrons hate terminators and dreads. There are one or two things that might be idfferent but I take it that you have a couple of battle for macragge sets, and it's nice to see that it makes an army you can use.

I suggest splitting the terminators into two units of 5. It doesn't take 10 termies to beat up a necron squad so you might as well be beating up two squads at a time. Head down the table with the termies, dreads and captain, and get into close combat as soon as you can. Once the termies are home, you should be well on your way to winning.

Try to focus your shooting on smaller units and charge the bigger ones. Aim to shoot destroyers down as a priority, and to deal with the lord as soon as you can as well.


----------



## Steel Nathan

Necrons can be tough. 1000 points can't get you much as well, and Necrons can be annoying as well. Man, you're in a pickle . 

I agree with Someguy about the termie part. They hate powerfists in general, especially if the Necron Player doesn't have a Res. Orb in handy. And if s(he) is using a C'tan, I doubt the army can support the wargear for the Lord. So really, just grab some termies, or possibly some powerfist marines for a cheaper success, and start bashing. Personally, I love to use my assault marines with powerfists. Faster you can get into combat, the faster they die I suppose(although don't do anything stupid when doing that). 

Now about the Dreadie, once he's in combat, the Necrons are going to have a hard time pusing it back. But it's still has armour value, and anthing with armour value is in grave danger with gauss weapons. But I suppose it's not a problem if you can control the Necrons' firing/ moving bythe time the Dread makes his grand entrance. 

Although looking at your unit options, I can see that you may need to get a few more models, but you still have a good enough collection to take out a Cron Army. The missiles should try to fire at either the Regular Warriors, or possibly an better advanced unit that can hurt your army. The termies should obviously move up and hide, move, hide and bash em to sheets of metal. IMO, you have too many termies for a 1000 pt game but hey, it's your army . The dreads should move somewhere in the lines near the termies, fire the multi meltas (although honestly, it's not a good weapon choice against necrons) and bash em with their fists to create some nice wall paper :laugh:.


----------



## term417

Like Steel and Someguy, I agree that you should split the termie squad into combat squads. If the necron player is fielding a C'tan, then send a squad of termies to take him out, which should be relatively simple for a powerfist. 

Get rid of the meltas on the dreadnoughts and give them assault cannons or plasma cannons. The ap2 of the plasma cannons will be affective against the necrons. The assault cannon is not to be underestimated. Its 4 shots at S6 is good, and its rending ability gives it a cutting edge to take out necrons out of range of a Res. Orb. 

Your Tacticals can be split into combat squads if you want (I find this more effective as the enemy has more enemies to shoot at, which means less bullets flying in a squads direction. If the enemy has a monolith, ignore it. However, the enemy player will probably teleport necrons out of the portal, which means you should use frag missiles as the necrons will probably be bunched close together. The flamer also works well here. 

Kill the destroyers if you can, they can kill your guys if given the time. I'd suggest sending some termies towards them as their 2+ armor save will save them from almost anything. 

At the looks of your current list, you need more men. I'd suggest an assault squad as they can be a real pain for your opponent. Being able to jump 12 and move some extra by running, they can easily close the distance between them and the necrons. If you win the combat and the necrons fail their morale check, use a sweeping advance, and wipe them out. Shouldn't be too hard, as the Necron's initiative is very low. If the situation turns bad, you can use the combat tactics rule and make your assault marines fall back, 3D6 as well.


----------



## Raptors8th

Assault them. It's as simple as that. If you try to kill them with shooting they'll shrug it off and give you back whatever you give, but if you assault them they'll lose and you'll run them down. Give your dreads TL Lascannons and pods and have them blow up the inevitable Monolith, and get an assault squad (or better yet, a vet squad with packs and PWs) and run them up to kill the pests. Give one of the dread pods a beacon and send in the vets to do a heroic intervention and voila, dead robots.


----------



## fishywinkles

term417 said:


> Like Steel and Someguy, I agree that you should split the termie squad into combat squads. If the necron player is fielding a C'tan, then send a squad of termies to take him out, which should be relatively simple for a powerfist.


If the opponent is fielding a C'tan and you charge the termies at it they will get minced before they can do any real damage, and even then if he has a deceiver you won't even hit him if he doesnt want you to.


----------



## MidnightSun

I agree with Fishywinkles, 5 Terminators won't take down The Deceiver, let alone the Death God:biggrin:.

Basics of C'Tan is that they will ignore any saves (Yes,Necrodermis ignores Invulnerables) and mince up most vehicles in a single round of combat. Trying to Assualt him is going to be a Nightmare becuase of the LD test, so shoot him from afar. This has the added advantage of not being in the way of him blowing up. You won't get to use your PF on the Nightbringer because of his Etheric Tempest. C'tan are _very_ quick, due to them ignoring terrain so they'll always be in cover (Although finding cover that covers a C'tan is really hard). Just take hisgh strength, low AP weapons because of his no-armour-just-Necrodermis-Invulnerable-save.

Nightbringer kills:
Vehicles with his MC attacks and Lightning Arc.
Basic Marines with Gaze of Death and his basic CC attacks.
Almost everything.

Deceiver is a bit easier as he's not as 'strong' as the Nightbringer. He's not as good in combat but that's ok, he's the Deceiver. His trump card is his 'Grand Illusion' rule, which you should really look out for. In the hands of a canny player it's absolutely devastating. His Deceive and Dread powers also make you into sitting ducks for scarier units. You won't see it in this points value but there's a really nasty combo of using Pariahs Soulless rule and the Deceiver to make a unit low LD, then take a test to hit on sixes. Really nasty against things like SS or Banshees, all the way to other high WS nasties like Archons. Then the Pariahs chop up the elite units with their kickass Warscythes, ignoring all saves.

Deceiver kills:
Not much, he just helps his other troops to annihalate your army completely.

Hope this helps

Midnight.


----------



## darklove

The Deceiver is still very killy, he always makes more than his points cost in kills in my games. He will auto-penetrate most vehicles and ID most infantry, as well as ignoring all saves. Don't underestimate this guy just because he is a few points cheaper than the Nightbringer.


----------



## relicmoss

The Deceiver is surely more powerful than even the Greater Daemons - in fact he'd probably destroy a Bloodthirster due to ignoring invulnerable saves and having ridiculous stats - wounding the Bloodthirster on a 2+. It eats multiple Dreadnoughts, Avatars, Wraithlords, Tyrants... you make it sound weak!


----------

